# Moderators, Time for the BanHammer



## thalmin (Feb 18, 2005)

This guy is posting his religious message all over the place. 
edit
Thank you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh, I was wondering how that topic made it into the PbP forums... (I got an email report.)  Someone's cleaned it up already and I imagine he shall be gone for good shortly.


----------



## Henry (Feb 18, 2005)

The ever-vigilant Dinkeldog locked, loaded, and unleashed said banhammer.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 18, 2005)

I know he had posted to at least 5 forums.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 18, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Someone's cleaned it up already and I imagine he shall be gone for good shortly.



 We generally ban first and then start cleaning up, lest they start more threads while we're still cleaning up.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 18, 2005)

Actually, I got three and Hypersmurf got the other two.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Mighty Moderators!


----------



## andargor (Feb 18, 2005)

Aww, I missed it. 

I'm always interested in what the imagination-challenged have to say...

Andargor


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> Aww, I missed it.
> 
> I'm always interested in what the imagination-challenged have to say...
> 
> Andargor




Pick up a copy of Maxim.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 18, 2005)

Test...

No, it wasn't me.

Phew. I thought it was my comment of praying to Michael Jordan.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 18, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I thought it was my comment of praying to Michael Jordan.



If we banned people for that, we'd have to ban half our user base for saying, "Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Ftaghn!" and the like.


----------



## Gez (Feb 18, 2005)

Iä! Iä! Orcus Ftaghn!


----------



## Gez (Feb 18, 2005)

Please excuse me. I have been possessed by Nightfall for a few moments.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 18, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Pick up a copy of Maxim.




i get it for the articles.


----------



## reanjr (Feb 18, 2005)

The how-to articles are the best.  I now know how to blow smoke rings, survive a mine-field, and survive in the middle of the ocean among other things.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i get it for the articles.




It has articles?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 18, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> If we banned people for that, we'd have to ban half our user base for saying, "Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Ftaghn!" and the like.




Hey! Don't kid about that. Great Cthulhu may come back to devouer your mind. Cthulhu is the one true religion, all others are a pale imitation.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 18, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It has articles?



Blogs in print would be a more appropriate term


----------



## Staffan (Feb 18, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Hey! Don't kid about that. Great Cthulhu may come back to devouer your mind. Cthulhu is the one true religion, all others are a pale imitation.



We will worship mighty Cthulhu
H. P. Lovecraft's big old hoodoo
(1930's fiction voodoo...)
But that's good enough for me!

Let us sing to Lord Cthuhlu
Don't let Lovecraft try to fool you
Or the Elder Gods WILL rule you
And that's good enough for me!

Of the Old Ones, none is vaster
Even Cthulhu's not his master
I refer to the unspeakable *
and that's good enough for me!

And for those who follow Cthulhu
We have really got a lulu:
Drop a bomb on Honolulu!
'Cause that's good enough for you!

We will worship Great Cthulhu,
We will worship Great Cthulhu,
And we'll feed him Mr. Sulu
'Cause that's good enough for me!

We will sacrifice to Yuggoth
We will sacrifice to Yuggoth
Burn a candle for Yog-Soggoth
And the Goat With a Thousand Young

Well it's good enough for *
He's a mighty kinky master
When you pray he goes much faster
And that's good enough for me!

Let's go worship Great Cthulhu,
And run naked like a Zulu,
You and me and Mr. Sulu,
And that's good enough for me!​


----------



## FoolishFrost (Feb 19, 2005)

Could someone post it up here for those with terminal curiosity?  Some of us like to gawk at wrecks...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 19, 2005)

TheFool1972 said:
			
		

> Could someone post it up here for those with terminal curiosity?  Some of us like to gawk at wrecks...



The spam? If so, I have to insist that people _not_ repost that crap in EN World.  There's a reason we delete spam, ya know.

If you _really_ want to see it, though, you can e-mail me - I still have the reported post message. (All 14 of them, for that matter.)


----------



## FoolishFrost (Feb 19, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The spam? If so, I have to insist that people _not_ repost that crap in EN World.  There's a reason we delete spam, ya know.
> 
> If you _really_ want to see it, though, you can e-mail me - I still have the reported post message. (All 14 of them, for that matter.)




Hit me:  massmail [at] ancient-awakenings.com


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 20, 2005)

> *Darkness* originally posted:
> 
> We generally ban first and then start cleaning up, lest they start more threads while we're still cleaning up.




A good strategy, Darkness, as it is best to stop someone from making a mess then cleaning it up. 

Fortunately, the moderators seldom have to ban any one.  I think I can only recall two or three other bannings, off the top of my head.  (One was for both a very offensive message and an offensive sig.)  Perhaps one thing that all EN Worlders should remember that respect for each other and the rules helps keep this place one of the most civil message boards on the internet.  (Mind you, some topics will bring out controversy. However, I think we can be mature enough to disagree without being insulting or offensive.)

To all the moderators: Keep up the good work.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, William. This person they just banned never posted here before. The only posts to his/her credit were the spams.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hi, William. This person they just banned never posted here before. The only posts to his/her credit were the spams.




Hi, Thalmin. That makes it even worse.

I think that respect is an important issue. Well, the spammer will not be missed.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hi, William. This person they just banned never posted here before. The only posts to his/her credit were the spams.



Yah. Such spammers aren't uncommon. I banned 2-3 of them over the last few months and several more were banned by other mods/admins.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sick of this, and I'm going to do something to piss these pukes off quite a bit - right now.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I'm sick of this, and I'm going to do something to piss these pukes off quite a bit - right now.



/me gets giddy


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, installed.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121497

Note that it doesn't stop them - any measure that would stop them would have to affect new users as well - but it does make their efforts pointless.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 20, 2005)

You rock, Michael!


----------

